# Need help finding drivers



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, Just installed xp pro on my dads computer. its custom built so im not sure of the maker. There's some drivers that need to be installed but im not sure on how to get them. Here they are:

Ethernet Controller: ven 10ec dev 8136
Audio Device : ven 8384 dev 7682
SM Bus Controller: ven 8086 dev 27da
Video Controller: ven 8086 dev 2772

I would appreciate any help! 

Thanks, Jake


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF...
We need to know what make/model is your Motherboard...
To find out which one you have, open one side of the case,
and look for manufacturers name and model number...

Keep us posted...


----------



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome this site is amazing.. I opened her up and it just says Intel on the little fan that covers it. It also says PCI express on the motherboard. if that means anything. I couldnt find a model number. there are numbers and letters all over the thing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this gives you

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Could be Intel chipset, but we need more...

Take a look at this:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx#

Under Desktop boards > Products > look if you can find model number...

if not, post us what model number you might have on Motherboard...


----------



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok these appeared to be the largest texts on the motherboard

945GCT-M
1333 V:3.0
15-V24-01300

also thanks for your patience


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this your Motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135068


----------



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

I dowloaded pc wizard and this is what it says for my mainboard...

Mainboard: Intel 945GCT-M
Chipset: Intel i945G/GZ
Processor: Intel Celeron @1800 MHz
Pysical Memory: 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM)
Video Card: Intel Corporation 82945G Integrated Graphics Controller
Hard Disk: blee blah
DVD-Rom: blee blah
Network Card: Realtek Semiconductor RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
OS: XP Pro 5.01.2600 sp3

Hopefully this helps especially the network card info.... My dad is going to kill me if i dont fix this


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Try these drivers:

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...tegoryID=1&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=1&LanID=0


Hope this will help =)


----------



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks one of the drivers worked but these drivers i still need...

Ethernet Controller
Audio Device on HIgh Definition Audio Bus
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for mentioning this, but did you try to install XP drivers only, not Vista ones???
Because, as you can see, there are drivers for both XP and Vista.
make sure you download right ones and install them...

Keep us posted...


----------



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah i noticed that... Ok here's exactly what's going on maybe there's something else wrong?.. i turned on the computer and it would only start up halfway. there was no start menu, icons etc.... just the wallpaper. i was using task manager to do things. anyways so i got a xp pro disc from a friend and tried to reinstall windows. it worked but im missing those drivers.... on startup i can choose home or pro edition of windows.. when i choose home it still only starts up halfway and whatnot. when i choose pro it works flawless but it says im missing those drivers... i would really like to use this xp pro sp3 and delete everything from the home edition... oh and i also tried using system tools/ restore to a earlier date and it still did the halfway start thing when it reboots after..


----------



## JacobEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

sorry the drivers work in home edition when it wont fully start up. but i ran a driver program trial and it said the drivers could be updated but i would have to register which costs money that i dont have atm. if the only thing i can do is fix the home edition that would be a great help as well. i hope someone can help me


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello...

You have two operating systems on your PC, Home version and Professional version right???
I am assuming you had Home version and after these issues started to happen not loading system completely, you decide to re-install operating system...

You took professional CD from a friend and you have installed Professional but you have
kept Home version?????
So, now you have legal Home version and illegal Professional version right??? hehe

We cannot help you with illegal versions just for your information...
But if you decide to reinstall Home version, you should backup your important data first,
than start installing Home version...
with new installation of operating system, I think we will be able to install those drivers
normally without any problem =)

So my suggestion is to backup important data, get rid of both installations,
install your legal version of Home XP, download drivers from Web Site and install them...


Keep us posted...


----------

